# Kayak fishing Grayton area



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys, just wandering where some good productive areas are for fishing in the Grayton seaside area? The wife and I are swinging into town next monday and are spending the week there. I would like to know if there are any places that I should not miss or any tips or tricks I should remember while fishing there. I plan on going out into the gulf if it is smooth enough so if you guys know any good areas to launch a kayak it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I fish the Santa Rosa Beach area a lot. However, Grayton is one of the best areas on that stretch. There's a TON of live bottom 1-2 miles out of Grayton beach. Dropping live/dead cigs will net you grouper/snapper/cobia. Trolling anywhere from .5 miles on out will get you kings, bonita, spanish and chances at Sails and black fin tuna.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

When you troll do you use weighted skirts, or just a stinger rig with no skirt?


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I use it all. Live/dead Cigs on just wire stinger rigs. Live/dead cigs on non-weighted dusters and or weighted dusters. In September/October, you usually don't have to go weighted as the water is cooling off and fish will be up. I usually troll a live bait with no skirt and a dead/live bait with a blue/pink skirt to start. Then I adjust based on what's biting.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wondering, what do you do to keep your lines from tangling?


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

troll one off each side and no sharp turns.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I have 7ft rods and I have them all the way out left and right. I can run three rods trolling, no problems actually. Just run straight and don't make any tight turns like the other poster said. Once you're going straight at 1-3 mph, the baits pull behind you without much deviation.


----------



## superdave (Jul 3, 2009)

I've also found it helps to put one line out long and the other a quite bit shorter. I have even been able to make turns with the staggered line length. I'm fairly inexperienced at trolling out of a kayak, so I'm sure someone here will have input on the downside. But in the 3 times I've been, I haven't had an issue with running that setup.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I fish that area. In addition to this great forum, when you get here you can go to yellowfin ocean sports on 30a and they have all the tackle and advice you need too. People catch king and spanish mackerel by using ~30lb wire leaders with main hook and a stinger hook. Troll past the second sand bar, near the color change and out as far as you are comfortable, bring a life vest though! Attach a dead cigar minnow by putting the lead hook through its head and letting the stinger dangle. They sell frozen cigar minnows at yellowfin and even have a coke machine style dispenser for after hours bait purchases. For live bait its fairly easy to use a sabiki rig to catch some, then you can troll em or slack line em. I usually troll a cigar minnow or live bait and often a lipped plug like an A Salt or Manns strech too. Have the yellowfin guys show you how to hook the minnows, keeping them from spinning is important and can be tricky. Grayton beach has several nearshore artificial reefs with public numbers. you will need a gps to find them. http://fishingdestinguide.com/gpsSTATEWATERSEAST.html
While on the beach, you can use peeled shrimp or sand fleas. Put your rod in a piece of pvc stuck in the sand, use a double dropper loop rig with a 1-2 oz pyramid sinker. That way you can lazy man fish while sitting on the beach with the wife. This produces redfish, pompano, occasional flounder, and of course catfish and other less desirables. 
Though most people consider them trash, when I just want some sport and to feel a tug, I put on a spoon and catch lady fish between the first and second bar. You could catch 15 in an hour if you can find them and they fight and jump a ton. Its fun


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Grayton is where i fish. Great stretch of beach to troll. I prefer making my own duster rigs with 1/2 oz egg weight and a mylar duster.


----------

